# مكتبة رسومات و تفاصيل صحي لبعض المشروعات المشهورة فى مصر



## نجم 2007 (11 أبريل 2019)

مكتبة رسومات و تفاصيل هندسة صحية لبعض المشروعات السكنية المشهورة فى مصر سيتم تقديمها على هيئة أجزاء كما يمكن الاطلاع على الرسومات المعمارية و الإنشائية لنفس المشروع على:

https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=590688


----------



## نجم 2007 (11 أبريل 2019)

الجزء الاول:
https://mega.nz/#!EEowTAbQ!FDVO04qxg_TR614-9mvx8DjiPBQMViBgWbJEPoBXfd8


----------



## نجم 2007 (11 أبريل 2019)

الجزء الثانى 
https://mega.nz/#!kYBFlSQb!vHEXfFOr4B7PulP74FCeHdDa8pt8OIRxR-9lH5vph0g


----------



## نجم 2007 (11 أبريل 2019)

الجزء الثالث

https://mega.nz/#!RYZ1QCRS!33NWoT-LLj2yLrf1EgFMug1h0nZsQfcYcLNnXIE6A-k


----------



## نجم 2007 (14 أبريل 2019)

الجزء الرابع :

https://mega.nz/#!EJZUXCaB!t_I5Zn-fKA_bZTcqaSh2m8IC7FoQirmXTsgKjenOfLk


----------



## نجم 2007 (15 أبريل 2019)

الجزء الرابع و الخامس و السادس:

https://mega.nz/#!lBAQ2SQJ!hM3Rq6a2ixcXy9OEglTPcFi7fVQ3vNft2wXDlS-A1L8

https://mega.nz/#!FVYSVIJC!8WEXi8Q9fYVm6MdLArO3YfX7ekFa8OkLus_8-Co9vG0

https://mega.nz/#!5JZSGQzI!zuBsOcenAcra2e4VtNDuipmuTAled9tkzXdVT-KKxTs


----------



## نجم 2007 (16 أبريل 2019)

الجزء السابع :

https://mega.nz/#!EFBwhKIR!DlYFaacvkGLR5qErNXGHv1N09s2GzoJksSauRFpY2_A


----------



## نجم 2007 (21 أبريل 2019)

الجزء الثامن :
https://mega.nz/#!VRwH3QAB!QuRIvpxqDXQijF_lXvFiaJVMccrjqPTRbZxLGUnGtXk


----------



## نجم 2007 (25 أبريل 2019)

سيتم اضافه باقى الأجزاء تباعا علما بأن الرسومات المعمارية و الإنشائية لنفس المشروع مذكورة سلفا بالمشاركة الاولي حيث تضم من الجزء الاول إلى الجزء الرابع عشر الرسومات المعمارية و بدأ من الجزء الخامس عشر الرسومات الإنشائية


----------



## نجم 2007 (2 مايو 2019)

الجزء التاسع :

https://mega.nz/#!UUB1AahI!kpjndEOXDwTEmt-kkjE3545Wg80dEh7LEiNosmMYnhI


----------



## نجم 2007 (4 مايو 2019)

الجزء العاشر:

https://mega.nz/#!BFhiQKpD!7dhhwSKbx9WBiikrjrNFm1iC_0-3SGic-4_za8KE4Yc


----------



## نجم 2007 (5 مايو 2019)

الجزء الحادي عشر:

https://mega.nz/#!8BBjHIib!w345n8Ng3GS9Mm7flzYnJf3LHunNM6ogdgdhZvnPTtQ


----------



## نجم 2007 (14 مايو 2019)

الجزء الثاني عشر:

https://mega.nz/#!lUJwRSqa!mzVbehSM05s3VIpVx2U2B6_X09TJ2nF1XxBychrt4zY


----------



## نجم 2007 (14 مايو 2019)

الجزء الثالث عشر:

https://mega.nz/#!cEohAY5R!luGskc9cFaoumEcLj3oUH4Q-Y0EA-qYSF3O876sZKMA


----------



## نجم 2007 (2 يونيو 2019)

الجزء الثالث عشر و الاخير
https://mega.nz/#!cEohAY5R!luGskc9cFaoumEcLj3oUH4Q-Y0EA-qYSF3O876sZKMA


----------



## نجم 2007 (5 يونيو 2019)

كما يمكنكم الاطلاع على الرسومات و التفاصيل المعمارية و الإنشائية لنفس المشروع على الرابط التالي علما بأن الرسومات الإنشائية تبدأ من الجزء الخامس عشر
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=590688


----------



## نجم 2007 (14 يونيو 2019)

كما يمكنكم الاطلاع على باقى رسومات نفس المشروع على الرابط التالي
https://mega.nz/#!oNYXlYja!x3l2WVVpPLdEevNcKa1uWQgi0yz-wDQQr9NMxmsXdZU


----------



## نجم 2007 (14 يونيو 2019)

كما سيتم رفع مقايسات نفس المشروع فى الفترة المقبلة للافادة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2019)

جهد مشكور ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
و ندعو الزملاء المبتدئين بالاطلاع و الدراسة و الزملاء المخضرمين أن يعطوا مرئياتهم من خلال خبرتهم و تعليقات بناءة


----------



## نجم 2007 (24 يونيو 2019)

مقايسات نفس المشروع
https://mega.nz/#!kAgXxSiQ!B1fIx7f40zW77-DHYp2rmdaOSNt0FT2wVea0jBLO8LU


----------



## نجم 2007 (20 يوليو 2019)

تكملة مقايسات نفس المشروع و هي خاصة بأعمال اللاندسكيب
https://mega.nz/#!QMJSFSQK!VX2KuDzooo8XkJrUFtMCboGEkvOIH-yR7F43MeUhD6o


----------

